# Period clothing 1880-1920 patterns



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Anyone know where I can get some? I need women's clothes, work dresses, not fancy dresses, to wear during spinning demonstrations. And apron/sunhat/other accessories.

I've looked at the 'period' patterns offered in the fabric stores, but I don't know how authentic they are. Are they?

Thanks,
Meg


----------



## peacebaker (Dec 30, 2005)

Have you looked at these?

http://www.folkwear.com/

I'm not sure about how "authentic" they are but I can vouch for their quality--I made an asian-type jacket and the pattern was very nice (high quality paper, good instructions, etc).


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Amazon Pickle Works in Davenport IA - they used to have an online page where you could order their catalogs.

AMAZON VINEGAR & PICKLE WORKS --3 separate cataloges; Medieval to 1940's Patterns, shoe catalog, general items

2218 E. 11th St.

Davenport, IA 52803-3760

(800) 798-7979 for orders, US Only.

Also try:
http://www.civilwarlady.com/


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Past Patterns have them also.

I made an 1860'ish dress for one daughter in a play, and they are made differently.

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

take a look here... scroll down for the era you are interested in as well as style

http://www.tudorlinks.com/treasury/freepatterns/index.html


----------



## Patty0315 (Feb 1, 2004)

Great thread. i was invite to take part in farmer boy days next year so I need to make a dress.


Patty


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I have many of these patterns..

http://www.buckaroobobbins.com/

any full skirt with a waistband and a button or hook and eye .. no zipper!

Zippers weren't invented until 1851 but was set aside. Zippers were refined again in 1893 but it wasn't until 1913 did the zipper actually make it to the patent office and sold.

When looking for authentic period clothing remember zippers weren't used!!!
best to just use a zipper if making a dress with back closure or blouse with buttons and a skirt with an over lapping closure and button.

What was used was hooks and eyes and buttons, . Do you remember the old dresses made with a side zipper???? it used to be hooks and eyes.

more on zippers
http://www.ideafinder.com/history/inventions/zipper.htm
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/Who_invented_the_zipper



PDF on Clothing in 1840 and 1890 actual description
http://www.genevahistoricalsociety.com/PDFs/Tea/Clothing.PDF


----------



## Meg Z (Jun 8, 2004)

Thanks very much for all the sources. Now I get to pick and choose!

You know, I was told some years ago that Folkwear went out of business, so I didn't try to look for them. I guess that's a reminder to verify everything.....

Thanks again,
Meg


----------



## cc (Jun 4, 2006)

Suit Ability has different kinds of patterns including riding wear and "old fashioned" clothing. I make my DH shirts from their Buckaroo, Drover & Light Horseman Shirt pattern. They have very good directions and are easy to work with. You might also look at the library and find a style you like and adapt a modern pattern.


----------

